# Zaid Hamid - Aljazeera TV - True Defender of Pakistan in 4th Generation Med



## Zarvan

Zaid Hamid - Aljazeera TV - True Defender of Pakistan in 4th Generation Media Warfare - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## India defense

True defender....then who they, standing at border....


----------



## Mech

I have to agree with the OP. Zaid Hamid is the true defender of Pakistan. He represents everything that is going well for Pakistan. 

Strong Economy.
Liberal Public
Excellent transportation networks
Top of the line rail networks
Strong international ties
Non-existence of separatist movements.
Freedom of religion.
.
.
.
.
* I could list more but that would go well beyond the scope of this forum*

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

sure he is , he is the biggest patriot of Pakistan .


----------



## agamdilawari

Tears in my eyes after seeing this great majestic warrior

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Has Al Jazeera started some comedy show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Redbull

^^^^ Indians need to step thier trolling game up!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistanisage

He makes some legitimate points.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INDIC

Khudi said:


> ^^^^ Indians need to step thier trolling game up!!!


 
Zaid Hamid, naam hi kaafi hai (hasne ke liye)


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I love him ... Whatever the other people say about him .. I don't care

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## seethru

Honestly guys, Zaid Hamid might be funny to Indians but to Pakistanis, he is a patriot and argues the case for Pakistani Patriots.


----------



## RazPaK

He defends Pakistan. A stand up guy, in my book.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK

The Master and his muppets.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## IFB

he says in the video pakistan broke soviet union and pakistan can do the same thing to US ....i mean does he really believe that pakistan single handedly defeated the soviet unioun ?


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Great Warning to Indians by a Great Patriot Pakistani. Salute !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

RazPaK said:


> He defends Pakistan. A stand up guy, in my book.



More like a "stand up comedian". But hey, we all have our views. 

I'm glad he's your beacon of hope...no seriously, i'm glad 



Fasih Khan said:


> *Great Warning to Indians by a Great Patriot Pakistani. Salute !!!*



Indeed.


----------



## RKhan

I'm surprised that a news network like Al Jazeera gave him air time. The mid east viewers must be laughing their @sses off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

RKhan said:


> I'm surprised that a news network like Al Jazeera gave him air time. The mid east viewers must be laughing their @sses off.


Couldn't agree more.....But thing is few posters here take him too seriously...


----------



## RKhan

I said in another thread that I respect him for his patriotism but this war mongering and hate spewing is too far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistanitarzan

RKhan said:


> I'm surprised that a news network like Al Jazeera gave him air time. The mid east viewers must be laughing their @sses off.



I'm surprised that Zaid Hamid gave his precious time to a crappy news channel like Al Jazeera

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

He spends an hour talking about India, and gives thousands of Indians countless sleepless nights. They watch him more than most Pakistanis do.


Zaid Hamid is the man.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fasih Khan

RazPaK said:


> He spends an hour talking about India, and gives thousands of Indians countless sleepless nights. They watch him more than most Pakistanis do.
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid is the man.



*And try proving them the biggest jokers to hide their scare and watch India Exposed.*


----------



## ashok321

He is minting money on pakistani peoples mindset, who are india haters and deeply fundamentalists as for as religion is concerned. He is fooling gullible minds of pakistanis who treat him as a patriot - just by default, because he is Kafir hater. Lol

One more reason why Pakistan's progress is tardy.....


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> He spends an hour talking about India, and gives thousands of Indians countless sleepless nights. They watch him more than most Pakistanis do.
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid is the man.


 A simple googel trend will show you which country is more obsessed with Zaid...

Google Trends: zaid hamid

Even your universities call him as a guest, doesn't it make you laugh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Fasih Khan said:


> *And try proving them the biggest jokers to hide their scare and watch India Exposed.*



Sixty plus years, three and half (kargil) wars, what have you people achieved anyway by exposing India?
Both nations started with the same conversion rate of rupee to USD, and now look at your currency value vis a vis USD, double than Indians....kashmir kashmir kashmir.....what did you get even after sixty some years?
Look at yr birth rate and growth rate as a nation....
You people got dismantled into two in 1971...
How is ZH a massiah going to undo all this?
His hatred and garbage against India did not hinder your government to roll out MFN status to indians...what did he do?
People like him are prophets of doom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ishaqzaade

Fasih Khan said:


> *And try proving them the biggest jokers to hide their scare and watch India Exposed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

Sir Zaid Zaman Hamid for President !!!!- -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

samantk said:


> A simple googel trend will show you which country is more obsessed with Zaid...
> 
> Google Trends: zaid hamid
> 
> Even your universities call him as a guest, doesn't it make you laugh?



Who gives a **** about google trends?

Flawed data anyways.


Just look at how many times Indian members have started threads on him here compared to Pakistanis.

That should give you a reality check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We don't need zaid Hamid to defend Pakistan.
Zaid hamid is real threat for Pakistan.
He speaks from heart instead of brain.
He has no brain.
Mentality of stone age.
He will never speak against Taliban who are killing innocent people.
*Shame on the people who takes his comment seriously and bold*.
U.S is loosing war in Afghanistan??
Dude they made their country(U.S) the most safest and peaceful place in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## securityofficer

who is he ? a politician or a national security advisor sound very comic can some tell about his office position he helds.


----------



## divya

Fasih Khan said:


> *Great Warning to Indians by a Great Patriot Pakistani. Salute !!!*




Great middle finger by great Indians Salute.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## securityofficer

who is he ? a politician or a national security advisor sound very comic can some tell about his office position he helds. i never heard his name in india. answer plzzz


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> Who gives a **** about google trends?
> 
> Flawed data anyways.
> 
> 
> Just look at how many times Indian members have started threads on him here compared to Pakistanis.
> 
> That should give you a reality check.


 And this forum is a representative of Indian online fraternity right? We post his videos to get kicks, do you know you are sounding thoroughly brainwashed by refuting Google? Calling it flawed but then without pointing out how.. typical brainwashed response.. 

Oh whatelse was I expecting from you. Facepalm!


----------



## INDIC

RazPaK said:


> He spends an hour talking about India, and gives thousands of Indians countless *sleepless nights.* They watch him more than most Pakistanis do.
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid is the man.



You are true, only idiot will sleep and miss the laughter show of Zaid Hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

samantk said:


> A simple googel trend will show you which country is more obsessed with Zaid...
> 
> Google Trends: zaid hamid
> 
> Even your universities call him as a guest, doesn't it make you laugh?


 
Looks like you Indians love Gogle Trends... Cause thats the only source you guys are pulling out of you a**.

btw, what so if pakistan universities treat him like a guest, doesn't india treat modi like a angel also?


----------



## SamantK

Icewolf said:


> Looks like you Indians love Gogle Trends... Cause thats the only source you guys are pulling out of you a**.
> 
> btw, what so if pakistan universities treat him like a guest, doesn't india treat modi like a angel also?


 Dude atleast google trend is not out of my *** like some who claim that Indians are getting sleepless due to Zaid.. That is what I will call coming outta someones arse..

Oh I do not think Modi tells people that in 1965 there were ghosts who fought against India riding on horse and brandishing swords which were radiating light.. capische?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Peaceful Civlian said:


> We don't need zaid Hamid to defend Pakistan.
> Zaid hamid is real threat for Pakistan.
> He speaks from heart instead of brain.
> He has no brain.
> Mentality of stone age.
> He will never speak against Taliban who are killing innocent people.
> *Shame on the people who takes his comment seriously and bold*.
> U.S is loosing war in Afghanistan??
> Dude they made their country(U.S) the most safest and peaceful place in the world.



Maybe you're saying this because your holding out for a visa, but the grass always looks greener on the other side.


----------



## Icewolf

samantk said:


> Dude atleast google trend is not out of my *** like some who claim that Indians are getting sleepless due to Zaid.. That is what I will call coming outta someones arse..



Indians sleepless is just an exaggeration... We are just wondering why indians care so much when they think Zaid Hamid is a loser... Maybe this is what youve learned from Gandhi to abuse people etc.



samantk said:


> Oh I do not think Modi tells people that in 1965 there were ghosts who fought against India riding on horse and brandishing swords which were radiating light.. capische?


 
Atleast Zaid Hamid has never killed anybody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

samantk said:


> And this forum is a representative of Indian online fraternity right? We post his videos to get kicks, do you know you are sounding thoroughly brainwashed by refuting Google? Calling it flawed but then without pointing out how.. typical brainwashed response..
> 
> Oh whatelse was I expecting from you. Facepalm!



yawn.

take a read. 

Testing the Accuracy of Visitor Data from Alexa, Compete, Google Trends, Doubleclick & Quantcast | SEOmoz


----------



## Rusty

RazPaK said:


> He spends an hour talking about India, and gives thousands of Indians countless sleepless nights. They watch him more than most Pakistanis do.
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid is the man.




And that is the ultimate irony of all this. 
More Indians know about him and watch him then Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ishaqzaade

Icewolf said:


> Atleast Zaid Hamid has never killed anybody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

divya said:


> Great middle finger by great Indians Salute.....



We Pakistanis can direct you where to shove it.


----------



## OrionHunter

*Firstly*, this clown is called a* 'security consultant'*? Wow! To whom is he a security consultant? Gen kayani? 

*Second*, he say's 'illegitimate' Karzai regime? Ok, to an extent. But what would be a 'legitimate' regime? One ruled by the Taliban?

*Thirdly*, this joker contends that the *CIA has 'allowed' the RAW to wage a campaign against Pakistan? Has this Lal Topi got anything to show by way of PROOF? EVIDENCE? Nix. Nada. Nothing.* So it's just a lot of hot air!

*Fourthly*, he contends that *Osama was not at Abottabad when the U.S. Navy Seals struck!* Where's the PROOF he wasn't there? EVIDENCE? Nix. Nada. Nothing! 

*Fifthly*, he says that the *containment of China and Russia is part of America's war on terror!!!*!  What balderdash is this?

*Sixthly*, he stresses that *more than 5000 containers are full with weapons, ammo and explosives.  Really? NATO does NOT ship weapons and ammo through Pakistan. Period! * I thought he knew that? The amount of hot air he spews will surely add to global warming especially over Pakistan!

*Seventhly*, this 'Fakeer of Allah' (  ) as the video shows, says that *150,000 NATO/US troops will be slaughtered and butchered by the Pakistan Army in Afghanistan!!*  Oh wow!

And he's a 'Security Consultant'? A so called 'defence analyst'? A 'strategic thinker' on the exalted levels of Liddell Hart and Clausewitz? Carry on, if it gives some people a high.

As a parting shot.....



> The South Asian Free Media Association (Safma) said it was planning to send a libel notice to Mr Zaid Hamid over his remarks during a television talk show.
> 
> Mr Hamid&#8217;s was a fierce attack which led some 50 leading media professionals and editors on Thursday to rise up in support of Safma.
> 
> *&#8220;The leading media personalities took serious exception to the unfounded and shameful accusations hurled by an irresponsible person against a media body of most credible journalists of the South Asian region&#8230;,&#8221;* a statement said.
> 
> *It said the talk show in which Mr Hamid made his remarks violated &#8220;all ethics of professional journalism&#8221;.*
> 
> It described the remarks as defamatory and as being aimed at inciting public sentiment and called the talk show an attempt at &#8220;maligning a media body and its leaders&#8221;.
> 
> The statement pulled up the TV channel and the host of the talk show for not having the decency to invite a &#8220;Safma representative to rebut atrocious allegations&#8221; that were aired.



He also said that RAW was funding SAFMA!!!  

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

OrionHunter said:


> *Firstly*, this clown is called a* 'security consultant'*? Wow! To whom is he a security consultant? Gen kayani?
> 
> *Second*, he say's 'illegitimate' Karzai regime? Ok, to an extent. But what would be a 'legitimate' regime? One ruled by the Taliban?
> 
> *Thirdly*, this joker contends that the *CIA has 'allowed' the RAW to wage a campaign against Pakistan? Has this Lal Topi got anything to show by way of PROOF? EVIDENCE? Nix. Nada. Nothing.* So it's just a lot of hot air!
> 
> *Fourthly*, he contends that *Osama was not at Abottabad when the U.S. Navy Seals struck!* Where's the PROOF he wasn't there? EVIDENCE? Nix. Nada. Nothing!
> 
> *Fifthly*, he says that the *containment of China and Russia is part of America's war on terror!!!*!  What balderdash is this?
> 
> *Sixthly*, he stresses that *more than 5000 containers are full with weapons, ammo and explosives.  Really? PROOF? EVIDENCE? Nix. Nada. Nothing! NATO does NOT ship weapons and ammo through Pakistan. Period! * I thought he knew that? The amount of hot air he spews will surely add to global warming especially over Pakistan!
> 
> *Seventhly*, this 'Fakeer of Allah' (  ) as the video shows, says that *150,000 NATO/US troops will be slaughtered and butchered by the Pakistan Army in Afghanistan!!*  Oh wow!
> 
> And he's a 'Security Consultant'? A so called 'defence analyst'? A 'strategic thinker' on the exalted levels of Liddell Hart and Clausewitz? Carry on, if it gives the Pakistani media a high.
> 
> Cheers!



Most of your points are not valid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

guys stop this. this guys is a big time ch..th from Pak. the likes of him and his influence of pak youth is good for india as they will be a more scr..d up nation . so just leave it, enjoy and let them stew in theri own bile.



RazPaK said:


> We Pakistanis can direct you where to shove it.



Looks like you Pak have lots of experience.


----------



## RazPaK

funtoosh said:


> guys stop this. this guys is a big time ch..th from Pak. the likes of him and his influence of pak youth is good for india as they will be a more scr..d up nation . so just leave it, enjoy and let them stew in theri own bile.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you Pak have lots of experience.



Giving commands to Indians comes naturally to us. 1000 years is a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Icewolf said:


> Indians sleepless is just an exaggeration... We are just wondering why indians care so much when they think Zaid Hamid is a loser... Maybe this is what youve learned from Gandhi to abuse people etc.


Yes we mock people who deny logic and bring out facts from a place you already know of. Gandhi taught us to use non-violent means something like these forums to make some brainwashed guys wake up.. 




> Atleast Zaid Hamid has never killed anybody


 and so he should be called to universities for not killing but to spread confused theories and bread extremism?



RazPaK said:


> yawn.
> 
> take a read.
> 
> Testing the Accuracy of Visitor Data from Alexa, Compete, Google Trends, Doubleclick & Quantcast | SEOmoz


 Did you read it yourself?? 

He talks of incorrect numbers and since you could represent whole of Indians with this Forum what is wrong with google data??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abhishekgoel80

Not funny enough. The Video contained all the hackneyed jokes. All my hopes of a hearty laughter went in smoke.
Should have better watched Raju Srivastava's old video from you tube.


----------



## RazPaK

samantk said:


> He talks of *incorrect numbers* and since you could represent whole of Indians with this Forum what is wrong with google data??



Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

RazPaK said:


> Giving commands to Indians comes naturally to us. 1000 years is a long time.


accha so you have 1000 years of experience in shoving fingers good.. for you..
no wonder pak smells like this


----------



## RazPaK

I encourage Indians to take a look at this picture at night If the goal is to stay up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

RazPaK said:


> I encourage Indians to take a look at this picture at night If the goal is to stay up.


nice so this is what your SAAW looked like.. lol.. now i know...


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> Thank you.


 Actually if u read it correctly it says that numbers are below what they have seen in real.. that mean more Pakistanis search for that buffoon than what Google reports 

I though you were intelligent enough to understand the above without me writing all the analysis already present on the site also which is only about the data for sites and not for search terms... Again Facepalm!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

You can call Zaid Hamid insane and eccentric all you want, but when he took a stand against the media last year, he was made out to be a villain by some of those same 19 yellow journalists now in trouble. Looks like whatever he was saying, was right all along...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

samantk said:


> Actually if u read it correctly it says that numbers are below what they have seen in real.. that mean more Pakistanis search for that buffoon than what Google reports



Quote it please. As far as I can tell tool bars are skewing numbers to higher numbers.



funtoosh said:


> nice so this is what your SAAW looked like.. lol.. now i know...



The caption makes no difference to me.

Can you prove this is how Muhammad(pbuh) dressed like?

Whoever wrote the caption is an imbecile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

AstanoshKhan said:


> You can call Zaid Hamid insane and eccentric all you want, but when he took a stand against the media last year, he was made out to be a villain by some of those same 19 yellow journalists now in trouble. Looks like whatever he was saying, was right all along...


That is why I believe in him because I don't form where he gets the news but what every he was saying each and every thing is now proving to be true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

AstanoshKhan said:


> You can call Zaid Hamid insane and eccentric all you want, but when he took a stand against the media last year, he was made out to be a villain by some of those same 19 yellow journalists now in trouble. Looks like whatever he was saying, was right all along...


yeah a guy dresses up as P.Mohmad, (refer to pic above) I am sure whatever he says is correct to you guys


----------



## SamantK

AstanoshKhan said:


> You can call Zaid Hamid insane and eccentric all you want, but when he took a stand against the media last year, he was made out to be a villain by some of those same 19 yellow journalists now in trouble. Looks like whatever he was saying, was right all along...


 Yeah he was right and he is right about 1965 war, good going I see more literate followers for this moron, god help you guys!


----------



## funtoosh

RazPaK said:


> Quote it please. As far as I can tell tool bars are skewing numbers to higher numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> The caption makes no difference to me.
> 
> Can you prove this is how Muhammad(pbuh) dressed like?
> 
> Whoever wrote the caption is an imbecile.


then why are you guys spporting violnce against danish newspaper. no one nkow how he looked like isnt it.
dont konw who wrote it. maybe you did. can you prove you didnt? you posted it.


----------



## angeldust

RazPaK said:


> I encourage Indians to take a look at this picture at night If the goal is to stay up.



I in turn would advise him to grow a moustache to compliment his beard.

He looks seriously gay without one.


----------



## funtoosh

what is he saying.. he says that Pak is going down the tube and it is. whats the big deal , i also predicted that a decaade agao


----------



## Norboo

RazPaK said:


> Most of your points are not valid.


I disagree! *All the points brought out by Orion are absolutely valid*. Prove it otherwise or else your riposte silly as it is lame!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

It's gotten very late here Indians. Thanks for the entertainment.

Goodnight.





Uncle Zaid says goodnight as well:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> Quote it please. As far as I can tell tool bars are skewing numbers to higher numbers.



Here you go...



> Google's by no means as bad as Compete or Quantcast (and possibly better than Alexa), but it's still way off. The directional data is sort-of close, but the daily unique visitors count shows at ~200K in December. Our analytics says it's ~47K daily or 722K for that month.







> The caption makes no difference to me.
> 
> Can you prove this is how Muhammad(pbuh) dressed like?
> 
> Whoever wrote the caption is an imbecile.


 You posted the pic so you have to prove accusations wrong


----------



## RazPaK

Norboo said:


> I disagree! *All the points brought out by him are absolutely valid*. Prove it otherwise or else your riposte silly as it is lame!



I will only point out three, since you Indians cannot digest anything related to RAW:


About Osama: Where is the proof? We need solid evidence. Not because America, Nato or American media said so.


About containing China+Russia, is also true. Why do you think the Russians are pissed off about the NATO defense shield that apparently in place to counter "Iran"? A nation that has never declared war on another Nation.


Another point was that NATO supply trucks do not carry weapons or ammunition. 

Ha. I can post pictures of the Taliban capturing their humvees and and showboating their equipment. Also many Pakistani media outlets have reported that indeed, NATO supply trucks have been carrying weapons.


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> It's gotten very late here Indians. Thanks for the entertainment.
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Zaid says goodnight as well:


 Tell him to beg the Indian govt they will give him a Sword which atleast is not rusted..


----------



## divya

RazPaK said:


> We Pakistanis can direct you where to shove it.



we dont need your directions we have practised it to perfection since last many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> I will only point out three, since you Indians cannot digest anything related to RAW:
> 
> 
> About Osama: Where is the proof? We need solid evidence. Not because America, Nato or American media said so.
> 
> 
> About containing China+Russia, is also true. Why do you think the Russians are pissed off about the NATO defense shield that apparently in place to counter "Iran"? A nation that has never declared war on another Nation.
> 
> 
> Another point was that NATO supply trucks do not carry weapons or ammunition.
> 
> Ha. I can post pictures of the Taliban capturing their humvees and and showboating their equipment. Also many Pakistani media outlets have reported that indeed, NATO supply trucks have been carrying weapons.


 Only sentences outta thin air, please give proofs your sentences do not account for Sh!t

For the first point, your own media said so and obviously even they are bought by RAW.

Again a simple sentence, I can say Pakistani Govt filled the trucks with weapons and took pictures, prove otherwise..

Again, pictures can be taken by a school kid, so what, proof is hard to come by and delusions are the easiest. Why the Pakistani Govt or the very capable ISI and Army unable to put out proofs.. are they so retard?


----------



## Icewolf

@RazPak, Zarvan


Is Zaid Hamid Pushtun?


----------



## abhishekgoel80

RazPaK said:


> Giving commands to Indians comes naturally to us. 1000 years is a long time.


1000 years? So Delhi is whole India. LOL. 

some historical events will help you filter your thoughts.

Razia was looted and killed by Jats.
Mughals looted again by Jats after Auramgzeb. 
Each subsequent delhi Ruler living with Rajputs in vicinity.
Mughals were puppets of Marathas from 1714.

Also delhi was conquered 1192 so even in delhi YOUR so called ruled is from 1192 to 1714 to be precise 522 years.

I am sorry if I have cut your DREAM RULE from India to delhi and from 1000 to 500. 


Enjoy this troll feast


----------



## INDIC

RazPaK said:


> It's gotten very late here Indians. Thanks for the entertainment.
> 
> Goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Zaid says goodnight as well:


 
Oye, ye to zang lageli talwar hai,is se to kaddu bhi na katega.


----------



## Baby Leone

i like Mr Zaid Hamid sb & his point of view on several issues.


----------



## INDIC

Icewolf said:


> @RazPak, Zarvan
> 
> 
> Is Zaid Hamid Pushtun?


 
Wasn't he humilated by Pashtuns in Islamia college of Peshawar.


----------



## OrionHunter

angeldust said:


> I in turn would advise him to grow a *moustache* to compliment his beard.
> 
> He looks seriously gay without one.


OK, let's give him a mustache and make him look like a *non gay*.......






Happy?


----------



## angeldust

OrionHunter said:


> OK, let's make him a non gay.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy?



Better. But now you've gone and given him mascara.


----------



## Icewolf

OrionHunter said:


> OK, let's make him a non gay.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy?


 
What is this kaajal also?


----------



## airuah

RazPaK said:


> I encourage Indians to take a look at this picture at night If the goal is to stay up.




ha ha ha .............................this pic will definately keep my my little niece laughing all day......thanks for the pic......looks like "Suppandi" in arab costume


----------



## OrionHunter

angeldust said:


> Better. But now you've gone and given him mascara.


Oh crap! My bad!


----------



## INDIC

OrionHunter said:


> OK, let's give him a mustache and make him look like a *non gay*.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy?



Remind me of Captain Hook's moustache from Peter Pan movies.


----------



## ashok321

Icewolf said:


> @RazPak, Zarvan
> 
> 
> Is Zaid Hamid Pushtun?



He is Karachi born Syed.


----------



## Icewolf

ashok321 said:


> He is Karachi born Syed.


 
Doesn't show his ethnicity.

Yeah, he's Pushtun.


----------



## Redbull

Icewolf said:


> Doesn't show his ethnicity.
> 
> Yeah, he's Pushtun.



He is muhajir urdu speaker on both sides, so his parents ran away from that place he hates.

His mum is from Indian occupied Kashmir, His dad may have been a Pashtun who immigrated to there centuries ago but no one has given proof of this.


----------



## Icewolf

Khudi said:


> He is muhajir urdu speaker on both sides, so his parents ran away from that place he hates.
> 
> His mum is from Indian occupied Kashmir, His dad may have been a Pashtun who immigrated to there centuries ago but no one has given proof of this.


 
Sorry muhajir is term only for indians who migrated from UP, Bihar.


----------



## angeldust

Icewolf said:


> Sorry muhajir is term only for indians who migrated from UP, Bihar.



What is the literal translation of the term muhajir?


----------



## Icewolf

angeldust said:


> What is the literal translation of the term muhajir?


 
Muhajir is arabic term for immigrant or migrant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Redbull

OrionHunter said:


> *Firstly*, this clown is called a* 'security consultant'*? Wow! To whom is he a security consultant? Gen kayani?



Clean your ears, he is part of an INDEPENDANT think tank, he doesn't need a certificate from you or anyone else. He will be judged by how well he dissects security threats.


OrionHunter said:


> *Second*, he say's 'illegitimate' Karzai regime? Ok, to an extent. But what would be a 'legitimate' regime? One ruled by the Taliban?



Valid point, maybe he wanted to say bastard karzai regime, then realized he was on tv so used a casual substitute.



OrionHunter said:


> *Thirdly*, this joker contends that the *CIA has 'allowed' the RAW to wage a campaign against Pakistan? Has this Lal Topi got anything to show by way of PROOF? EVIDENCE? Nix. Nada. Nothing.* So it's just a lot of hot air!



A security analyst doesn't require proof, it is based on a logical analysis. They're are hundreds of well respected analysts who say Pak supports Afghan taliban and to be honest they make sense; someone has to be supporting the Afghans either us or the Iranians or maybe someone on thier northern borders(China maybe)- maybe all of them. Likewise the Baloch insugency or TTP is getting funds from Afghanistan and then comes into Pakistan; someone from thier is supplying them, they don't have contacts with Mukesh ambani do they so who else is funding and equipping them, Indians being our enemies are the most likely canditate.


OrionHunter said:


> *Fourthly*, he contends that *Osama was not at Abottabad when the U.S. Navy Seals struck!* Where's the PROOF he wasn't there? EVIDENCE? Nix. Nada. Nothing!



Where is the proof he was there. Nix. Nada. Nothing. CIA told us so we believe them.



OrionHunter said:


> *Fifthly*, he says that the *containment of China and Russia is part of America's war on terror!!!*!  What balderdash is this?


Not even worth replying to, you clearly don't know about the history.



OrionHunter said:


> *Sixthly*, he stresses that *more than 5000 containers are full with weapons, ammo and explosives.  Really? NATO does NOT ship weapons and ammo through Pakistan. Period! * I thought he knew that? The amount of hot air he spews will surely add to global warming especially over Pakistan!



Well actually it is you who is coming with hot air, the northern routes have well been establish not to allow weapons to pass through them and the only other route supplying them was Pakistan so it was Pak only who allowed them to get thier weapons to get into Afghanistan. Unless you want to be a complete imbecile and suggest they have been flying tanks and Armed vehicles into Afghanistan.



OrionHunter said:


> *Seventhly*, this 'Fakeer of Allah' (  ) as the video shows, says that *15a0,000 NATO/US troops will be slaughtered and butchered by the Pakistan Army in Afghanistan!!*  Oh wow!


Again clear your ears, no were did he say Pak army will engage the Americans, he said they will be trapped like rats and be slaugtered which is true, ever since supplies have been closed, the media has been saying America is loosing the war and should leave.



Icewolf said:


> Sorry muhajir is term only for indians who migrated from UP, Bihar.



My bad, but he did say that his family are urdu speakers and they both did hijrat in one of his videos. If what you say is correct maybe his Father was from UP, Bihar but his mum is def from IOK, he said in his writings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haider Gillani

RKhan said:


> I said in another thread that I respect him for his patriotism but this war mongering and hate spewing is too far.



Khan sahab
He is not a war monger....he never teaches anybody to attack or to start a war....He teaches to *FIGHT BACK WHEN A WAR IS STARTED UPON PAKISTAN AND ISLAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

All i can say is aljazeera have become a low quality news channel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## funtoosh

Khudi said:


> He is muhajir urdu speaker on both sides, so his parents ran away from that place he hates.
> 
> His mum is from Indian occupied Kashmir, His dad may have been a Pashtun who immigrated to there centuries ago but no one has given proof of this.


basically no one knows who is father is.... good one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Haider Gillani said:


> Khan sahab
> He is not a war monger....he never teaches anybody to attack or to start a war....He teaches to *FIGHT BACK WHEN A WAR IS STARTED UPON PAKISTAN AND ISLAM*


 Pray tell me what Ghawaz -e-hind **** is all about?


----------



## funtoosh

samantk said:


> Pray tell me what Ghawaz -e-hind **** is all about?


a theory apparently told by mohammad the founder of islam that muslim will capture india.


----------



## Haider Gillani

samantk said:


> Pray tell me what Ghawaz -e-hind **** is all about?



Its a ahadess (saying) of our Prophet Muhammad (SAW).


----------



## SamantK

Haider Gillani said:


> Its a ahadess (saying) of our Prophet Muhammad (SAW).



You Said


> He is not a war monger....he never teaches anybody to attack or to start a war....He teaches to FIGHT BACK WHEN A WAR IS STARTED UPON PAKISTAN AND ISLAM


 
But bleats daily about Ghawaz -e-hind.. so how exactly he is not a war monger? 



The hadees is highly debated as to the origin..


----------



## Prometheus

Haider Gillani said:


> Its a ahadess (saying) of our Prophet Muhammad (SAW).



well there is a saying in sikhism that contradict this one



funtoosh said:


> a theory apparently told by mohammad the founder of islam that muslim will capture india.



well era of babur came and gone................they are waiting for repeat?


----------



## Ark-Angel

LIKE A BOSS 
Luv his analysis always... and he always raises legitimate questions... Indian's why are you guys wasting your time on this post when you think he is a "comedian" ?


----------



## SamantK

Ark-Angel said:


> LIKE A BOSS
> Luv his analysis always... and he always raises legitimate questions... Indian's why are you guys wasting your time on this post when you think he is a "comedian" ?


 Do you know what having fun means?


----------



## livingdead

ishaqzaade said:


>


ha ha ha.. You made my day. 
Zahid.. zahid...suno na zahid....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

funtoosh said:


> guys stop this. this guys is a big time ch..th from Pak. the likes of him and his influence of pak youth is good for india as they will be a more scr..d up nation . so just leave it, enjoy and let them stew in theri own bile.


That's true, too bad most retard on this forum don't get it.
If anyone's a RAW/CIA/Mossad agent, it's Zaid Hamid himself


----------



## Redbull

samantk said:


> Pray tell me what Ghawaz -e-hind **** is all about?


Killing in retaliation. Only pandits according to the video. Your a shudra so keep quiet or we'll change our mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seethru

Uchiha said:


> That's true, too bad most retard on this forum don't get it.
> If anyone's a RAW/CIA/Mossad agent, it's Zaid Hamid himself



actually, Zaid Hamid is the only Pakistani speaking truth. 
Whatever he told in 2009-2010, is happening in ******* today. Whatever he is warning about today, will most likely happen by 2013-14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Khudi said:


> Killing in retaliation. Only pandits according to the video. Your a shudra so keep quiet or we'll change our mind.


 Hahaha it says Hind not Pandits or shudra or your hadees says that too? 

What a piece of crap this Zaid and his followers like you are.. Suiting to make it fit for mass consumption by some brainwashed Pakistanis..

Change your mind as if I give a damn.. You need to grow up kid and see the world around, Lalaye apna khoon garam karne se pahele apne girewan main to jhank kar dekh..



Uchiha said:


> That's true, too bad most retard on this forum don't get it.
> If anyone's a RAW/CIA/Mossad agent, it's Zaid Hamid himself


 now you will face the troll squad!


----------



## Uchiha

Haider Gillani said:


> Its a ahadess (saying) of our Prophet Muhammad (SAW).


Call it whatever you want, but there's no proof the Prophet SAW actually said those exact words. If there is, I'd like to see it.



seethru said:


> actually, Zaid Hamid is the only Pakistani speaking truth.
> Whatever he told in 2009-2010, is happening in ******* today. Whatever he is warning about today, will most likely happen by 2013-14.


So you make him sound like a fortune teller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Mech said:


> I have to agree with the OP. Zaid Hamid is the true defender of Pakistan. He represents everything that is going well for Pakistan.
> 
> Strong Economy.
> Liberal Public
> Excellent transportation networks
> Top of the line rail networks
> Strong international ties
> Non-existence of separatist movements.
> Freedom of religion.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> * I could list more but that would go well beyond the scope of this forum*
> 
> Regards,



I think Pakistan is better still in every one of those except Economy, but remember our economy was better than you for first 40 years, and you are behaving like a nu-doltia bunya.

you have more fundametalists hindu in numbers than we have fundametalist muslims
we still have a better transport network than India.
we have good rail network more than we need keeping in mind the size of pakistan. we use more roads than rail, dont listen to indian media and get wrong impressions, pakistan ralways is failing because few people travel by rail now.
we have less seperatist movements than India.
we have less religious based killings than India. count how many muslims and christiens your hindu fundamentalist have killed in last 40 years 

Pakistan in its worst times is still better than India in its best of times, dont compare yourself with us, no no not from indians
come on you are Indian, and that says enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Khudi said:


> Killing in retaliation. Only pandits according to the video. Your a shudra so keep quiet or we'll change our mind.



Are you a hardcore ganjeri.


----------



## seethru

xyxmt said:


> I think Pakistan is better still in every one of those except Economy, but remember our economy was better than you for first 40 years, and you are behaving like a nu-doltia bunya.
> 
> you have more fundametalists hindu in numbers than we have fundametalist muslims
> we still have a better transport network than India.
> we have good rail network more than we need keeping in mind the size of pakistan. we use more roads than rail, dont listen to indian media and get wrong impressions, pakistan ralways is failing because few people travel by rail now.
> we have less seperatist movements than India.
> we have less religious based killings than India. count how many muslims and christiens your hindu fundamentalist have killed in last 40 years
> 
> Pakistan in its worst times is still better than India in its best of times, dont compare yourself with us, no no not from indians
> come on you are Indian, and that says enough.





Where the mind is without fear and the head is held high 
Where knowledge is free
Where the world has not been broken up into fragments 
By narrow domestic walls
Where words come out from the depth of truth
Where tireless striving stretches its arms towards perfection
Where the clear stream of reason has not lost its way 
Into the dreary desert sand of dead habit
Where the mind is led forward by thee 
Into ever-widening thought and action
Into that heaven of freedom, my Father, let my country awake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## funtoosh

xyxmt said:


> I think Pakistan is better still in every one of those except Economy, *but remember our economy was better than you for first 40 years*, and you are behaving like a nu-doltia bunya.
> 
> you have more fundametalists hindu in numbers than we have fundametalist muslims
> we still have a better transport network than India.
> we have good rail network more than we need keeping in mind the size of pakistan. we use more roads than rail, dont listen to indian media and get wrong impressions, pakistan ralways is failing because few people travel by rail now.
> we have less seperatist movements than India.
> we have less religious based killings than India. count how many muslims and christiens your hindu fundamentalist have killed in last 40 years
> 
> Pakistan in its worst times is still better than India in its best of times, dont compare yourself with us, no no not from indians
> come on you are Indian, and that says enough.


you had a better economy than india only because of colonization of BD. you looted everything from there and gave them nothing. naturally your part would seem like a better economy. it was plain simple goods of loot.
then after that you supported US in the war against Sov Union. So you got your billions that way. basically you guys fif nothing to improve your productivit y or economy. just living off of loot and alms. your economy was never good and wont be good for the near future, because for that you need to work and not play politics.


----------



## OrionHunter

Khudi said:


> Well actually it is you who is coming with hot air, the northern routes have well been establish not to allow weapons to pass through them and the only other route supplying them was Pakistan so it was Pak only who allowed them to get thier weapons to get into Afghanistan. *Unless you want to be a complete imbecile and suggest they have been flying tanks and Armed vehicles into Afghanistan.*


What a silly lemming you are! You know squat but keep your nonsensical twaddle alive by the exuberance of your clap trap.

*Deploying tanks in Afghanistan is accomplished by a combination of sealift and airlift assets. The tanks and associated equipment are taken by ship for the majority of the trip around the world, and airlifted the last portion of their journey into land-locked Afghanistan by Air Force C-17s.
*
All of the airlift missions for the deployment are *planned, tasked and command-and-controlled by the 618th Air and Space Operations Center's Theater Direct Delivery division at Scott Air Force Base, Ill.* As Eighteenth Air Force's hub for global operations, the 618th AOC plans, schedules and directs a fleet of nearly *1,300 mobility aircraft in support of strategic airlift*, air refueling, and aeromedical evacuation operations around the world.

But you and your friend, philosopher, and guide, the great Zaid Hamid contend that Abrams tanks are sent in containers to Afghanistan through Pakistan!!!  And he says hundreds of tanks are being sent via Pakistan for subsequent operations against Pakistan!!  Jeeez! When you don't know something, don't hesitate to ask! But your ego would probably not allow you to do that.

Cheers and go get some education before posting balderdash!


----------



## Ark-Angel

xyxmt said:


> I think Pakistan is better still in every one of those except Economy, but remember our economy was better than you for first 40 years, and you are behaving like a nu-doltia bunya.
> 
> you have more fundametalists hindu in numbers than we have fundametalist muslims
> we still have a better transport network than India.
> we have good rail network more than we need keeping in mind the size of pakistan. we use more roads than rail, dont listen to indian media and get wrong impressions, pakistan ralways is failing because few people travel by rail now.
> we have less seperatist movements than India.
> we have less religious based killings than India. count how many muslims and christiens your hindu fundamentalist have killed in last 40 years
> 
> Pakistan in its worst times is still better than India in its best of times, dont compare yourself with us, no no not from indians
> come on you are Indian, and that says enough.



UN has termed India as most dangerous place for females. Highest rate of female infanticide. Increasing rapes........ May God show correct path to everyone.



funtoosh said:


> you had a better economy than india only because of colonization of BD. you looted everything from there and gave them nothing. naturally your part would seem like a better economy. it was plain simple goods of loot.
> then after that you supported US in the war against Sov Union. So you got your billions that way. basically you guys fif nothing to improve your productivit y or economy. just living off of loot and alms. your economy was never good and wont be good for the near future, because for that you need to work and not play politics.



Forgot Gandhi's hunger strike when India refused to pay Pakistan its share of money...... Rs 10 Million have not been paid till date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DeathGod

RazPaK said:


> Most of your points are not valid.



Kya C*pa hai.... koi acche se reply likhta hai aur RazPak computer bot aur Zahil Hamid ki tareh respond karta hai. Without refuting any points.

Quality of PDF has gone down.... :-(

@RazPak Dhakleel ho ka?


----------



## Panjabi Tiger

It's good that he defends pakistan
But he is definitely mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

Ark-Angel said:


> Forgot Gandhi's hunger strike when India refused to pay Pakistan its share of money...... Rs 10 Million have not been paid till date.


And value has changed, it's a much higher amount now.


----------



## SamantK

Uchiha said:


> And value has changed, it's a much higher amount now.


 There are many conflicting accounts whether India paid or not...


----------



## Uchiha

samantk said:


> There are many conflicting accounts whether India paid or not...


link? ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Haider Gillani

Uchiha said:


> Call it whatever you want, but there's no proof the Prophet SAW actually said those exact words. If there is, I'd like to see it.



Hadith # 1
=======

This Hadith is related to Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.). He says that my intimate friend Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) told me that:

&#8220;In this Ummah, the troops would be headed towards Sindh & Hind&#8221;

"Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says that if I could find a chance to participate in any of such movement & (while participating in it) I be got martyred, then well & good; if came back as a survived warrior, then I would be a free Abu Hurairah, to whom Allah Almighty would have given freedom from the Hell.&#8221;

Hadith # 2
=======

HADEES OF HADHRAT SUBAN (R.A.) the freed servant of Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) :

It is being related to Hadhrat Suban (R.A.) that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) told that:

&#8220;Two groups amongst My Ummah would be such, to whom Allah has freed from fire; One group would attack India & the Second would be that who would accompany Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.).&#8221;


HADHRAT ABU HURAIRAH&#8217;s 2nd HADEES:-

It is related to Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A) that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) talked about Hindustan (India) & said:

&#8220;Definitely, one of your troop would do a war with Hindustan, Allah would grant success to those warriors, as far as they would bring their kings by dragging them in chains / fetters. And Allah would forgive those warriors (by the Blessing of this great war). And when those Muslims would return, they would find Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) in Syria (Shaam)&#8221;.

Hazdhat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) told that &#8216;if I could find that Ghazwa, then would sell all my new & old goods and would participate in it. When Allah (S.W.T.) granted us success & we returned, then I would be a free Abu Hurairah; who would come in the country of Syria with such a pride of finding Hazrat Isa (A.S.) over there. O Rasoolullah (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) that time it would be my intense wish that by coming closer to Hazrat Isa (A.S.), I may tell him that I am the Sahabi of Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam).

The narrator tells that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) smiled & said: &#8216;very difficult, very difficult&#8217;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

seethru said:


> Where the mind is without fear and the head is held high
> Where knowledge is free
> Where the world has not been broken up into fragments
> By narrow domestic walls
> Where words come out from the depth of truth
> Where tireless striving stretches its arms towards perfection
> Where the clear stream of reason has not lost its way
> Into the dreary desert sand of dead habit
> Where the mind is led forward by thee
> Into ever-widening thought and action
> Into that heaven of freedom, my Father, let my country awake.



I think last line hit him hard he is gone crazy


----------



## RazPaK

He waged war against the Soviets. More than any of you could ever do.


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> He waged war against the Soviets. More than any of you could ever do.


 Yeah with American money on American Mission..


----------



## RazPaK

samantk said:


> Yeah with American money on American Mission..



World is not as a black as white as that. Shows that your understanding of geo-politics is biased.


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> World is not as a black as white as that. Shows that your understanding of geo-politics is biased.


 Ok, prove me wrong then why dont you... you posted a statement and I refuted it by giving a simple statement.


----------



## RazPaK

samantk said:


> Ok, prove me wrong then why dont you... you posted a statement and I refuted it by giving a simple statement.



India is tugging on both Russia and US right now, no?


----------



## SamantK

RazPaK said:


> India is tugging on both Russia and US right now, no?


 Oye baat to ghuma mat. Keep it to American mission to cleanse Soviet out of Afghan..


----------

